# A couple of pics of our snakes



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a couple of new pics of our snakes ...

Chihuahua Kingsnake 
View attachment 104329


Irian Jaya Python 
View attachment 104331


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow your snakes have awesome color


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

That irian jaya is beautiful.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Irian Jaya Python 
ROCKS


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Lookin good


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

awesome carpet python... hows his temperment? and how about a pic of that big rhom in your sig..


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

yes very nice looking snake man congrats!!!!!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

both are very very nice!!!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

LOVE the CP! *drools* *Consoles himself with the fact that I have a jungle carpet python*


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

nice python, wish i had one like it!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic snakes. Glad to see they're both doing well for ya!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Irian Jaya Python is awesome


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice, any chance of a tank shot of the python's cage?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

cool pyhton


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replies







As for his temperment ... it's great, when I was looking at purchasing a python (a snake not the gravel cleaner) I had the choice between a few Irian Jayas and a Jungle Carpet Python, I really wanted to buy the Jungle Carpet (that black and yellow colour combination







) but it was really nippy so I chose the Irian Jaya who has never tried to bite anyone at anytime







The Chihuahua Kingsnake has never bit or musked anyone either which I found amazing since when I was picking him up, the previous owner was holding onto him for one last time and the Kingsnake was chewing on him which made me a bit nervous (since this was our first snake). Finally I threw in an picture of the "old guy", my rhom of 12yrs, I've had him since he was 2" - 2.5" long. Thanks for looking









Irian Jaya Eating
View attachment 105427


Irian Jaya lazing around
View attachment 105426


Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake
View attachment 105425


Rhom
View attachment 105424


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I trust you feed prekilled. JPC's are nippy when young but grow out of it BTW. Mine is calming down fast and she just turned two!


----------

